# R34 Skyline Ganador Mirror Wanted



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

After a set of R34 Skyline Ganador Mirrors.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

What’s happening on the forum getting Random messages about if I want parts email etc. 


bigbrook305 said:


> Message [email protected] he has it for sale in good condition you can shoot him a text if interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this Dodgy


----------

